

Interesting Reply To The "Windows Phone 7 Is A Disaster" Article - bosch
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/windows-phone-7-really-disaster?t51hb&hpg1=mp
Just thought this was an interesting reply to the article from Galen Gruman. The article didn't really have any facts to base his statements and this article kinda calls him out on it.<p>Personally, I wish that WP7 works out as it will add more competition to the landscape which will cause all the companies to move forward faster hopefully!<p>FYI the "Disaster" article:
http://infoworld.com/d/mobilize/windows-phone-7-dont-bother-disaster-211
======
bosch
Just thought this was an interesting reply to the article from Galen Gruman.
The article didn't really have any facts to base his statements and this
article kinda calls him out on it.

Personally, I wish that WP7 works out as it will add more competition to the
landscape which will cause all the companies to move forward faster hopefully!

FYI the "Disaster" article: [http://infoworld.com/d/mobilize/windows-
phone-7-dont-bother-...](http://infoworld.com/d/mobilize/windows-phone-7-dont-
bother-disaster-211)

~~~
melling
There's already plenty of competition in the smartphone space with Nokia,
Apple, Android, WebOS, and RIM. Microsoft in this market won't make a
difference either way.

You know where there's not enough competition?

    
    
      Windows 90%, Mac OS 9%, Linux 1%.
    

Google only has 70% search and people scream monopoly and want government
regulation, and I can switch search engines in a matter of seconds. The
desktop market will be healthier when Microsoft has 70% market share.
Although, at this time, I'm not sure how that's going to happen. :-(

